# engine is knocking loud. sr20de engine



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

after work i was going to go to town with a buddy, so we are driving and all of a sudden my engine starts knocking a little bit at first and then it gets louder and alot worse, i was driving around 70mph passing someone and was on the gas but ddnt have that high of rpms i think it was around 5 or 6 i cant remember. so i pull over shut off the car, and my friend thinks it just needs a little bit of oil. put the oil in and it didnt affect it at all

the car will start easy but it has a loud knock it isent missfiring. dosent rattle like it broke the rod. so i dont have a clue other then that if i could get some suggestions that would be great. and the car has the SR20DE engine in it around 150000 miles and its a 91. 

some guy said he would buy it from me for a $100 the way it is now but i doint think that would be worth it at all i just put new toyo 800 ultra tires on it not even a week old. and front end work to the car 

but anyways sorry about the long post any help would be apprecated


----------



## nissanfan60 (Jun 6, 2005)

hey man that sucks but did you check the oil before even puting in more oil?
you could have wasted a bearing in the bottom end but to be honest that sounds more of a piston rod knocking i have a car that i am fixing right now and its a dodge and its doing the same the car barely made it to my house i dont know how they didnt blow the engine on it if you want just sell the engine and buy yourself a new one get a jap spec or find a used one but to me thats what is sounds like but i hope its not.


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

hey thanks for your help, and yes it did have oil in it. i just had changed it a couple of weeks before this and it did have enough in it im sure


----------

